# Recon Engine - Running in please pass?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Having blown up our engine after a mere 36k on the clock, a recon is being fitted and after begging on the streets, selling everything we own, and borrowing, we think we have enough money to pay the bill.

But is there a running in period on the engine, when you can only do X mph? I seem to recall way back in my youth seeing signs "Running in please pass!"

We plan to do 200 miles to make sure all is well, then off for a short drive to Morocco.

Thoughts, apart from NEVER buy a N&B or Hymer or anything with a Fiat engine!!!!!!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not the mph that you need to watch it's the load on the engine. i.e. using too low a gear or not changing down for a hill that sort of thing. It's not the revs that you should worry about. Just don't let the engine labour.
It will need to be run in a bit as you have new bearings and piston rings that need to wear in. You might want to change the oil after the first 200 miles or so. Use a good quality oil (look at the specs of the oil not the manufacturer). Best not to use a fully synthetic for the first 1000 miles as they don't let the engine bed in properly.

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As Ched says drive it gently and don't labour the engine for a couple of thousand miles. The manufacturers stopped recommending running in years ago but I still like to go gently for a while. Personally I would differ on the oil change advice but changing it won't hurt, Alan.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

You've had a bit of bad luck. 
Don't be discouraged, better luck this time!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I too would (_and do_ :wink: ) follow Ched and Alan's advice.

Whatever the pundits say about running in not being necessary, how difficult is it to take it easy on the "loud" pedal for a couple of thousand miles . . . in a vehicle which is the epitome of relaxed holiday mode!! :roll:

It might not do much good, but it certainly won't do any harm. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If I can share a glimpse of dim, dark and distant (unpleasant) memories.........

back in 1972 I had a Morris 1000 Traveller which needed a recon engine........

I bought one, fitted in SE London and was told to run in gently by not labouring or racing the engine, driving "with consideration" which I duly did for the next 4 weeks around SE London, covering about 800 miles. 

I then set out to return to Exeter, still driving with care and consideration only to find that there was nasty noise coming from the front end like a cement mixer fully loaded with nuts and bolts...... :roll: 8O

Needless to say, I stopped! :roll:

The RAC came and told me that there was a BIG problem with the engine, they towed me to the BLMC dealer, who stripped the engine only to discover the crankshaft had snapped in two.....  

Some weeks (and many ££££££'s later) the car was returned with the engine sounding beautiful - it kept going like that until our family came along and it was not big enough.

So listen to what everyone has said, drive with care but fortunately those old days of poor reconditioning are well gone, I was in the awkward situation of having TWO signs on the back;

1. *RUNNING IN* please pass

2. *RUNNING OUT* - please push

fortunately all was resolved and the car was VERY reliable for MANY thousands of miles.   

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As has been said it is load that matters more than actual speed BUT do put some load on in increasing amounts throughout the 'running in' period it helps to bed in the surfaces and stops them becoming glazed.

Modern engines are made to much finer tolerances and as such there is very little running in required.

JohnW


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For whatever reason you have been very unlucky to have such a failure as the Fiat engine is very robust, certainly not fragile! 
In ched999uk reply he says not to use a full synthetic oil straight away, your choice, but do be aware of the minimum requirements for modern engines with regard to the fitted turbo and catalyst, ensure whatever you use complies with the OEM specs (or the recommendation of the company carrying out the repairs).


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello Andrew & shirley we have just had to leave our 2.8tdi Ducatto engined m/home in France and are trying to source a rebuild. If it is not too impertinent we would like to hear how and where you had yours done and the cost please?.
If you wish you could reply by pm to Bar.

All the advice in the earlier posts are good the critical ones I believe are getting oil advice from the rebuilder and proper documentation of the work carried out . This will be important when you wish to sell.

Good luck


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Bar

Really are sorry to hear about your problems.

You have a PM with some information that may assist you.

Best wishes

Andrew and Shirley


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that little "running in" is required compared to how it used to be but the other thing that I still sometimes see recommended is to avoid long runs at the same speed in the same gear. In other words vary the speed and / or the gears so that the load on the engine is also varied.


----------

